# Simple, "Safe" submission hold?



## christair

My brother stole $300 from my room, but my parents won't do anything because I don't have proof. Then I heard that he texted his buddy to brag about it. If I knew the password to his phone, I would have the proof I need.

I want to put him in a submission hold until he tells me the password. I'm bigger and stronger than him, so I can easily get him on the ground. Since I'm not a trained MMA, I need a hold that is easy to apply. Also, I want to use a hold that won't seriously injure him. I'll be in big trouble if he has to go to the hospital (plus I'd feel bad, even though he stole from me). 

I prefer an arm, wrist or finger hold that can be applied while he is on his stomach, so I don't have to worry about getting punched or kicked in the face while I'm trying to apply the hold. (Even though he's smaller than me, he's still strong enough to give me a black eye).

Thanks.


----------

